# Advice on car rental



## bugdog (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi i should becoming over next monthto Edmonton 
I am asking advice on the best deal for car rental
i am going to need transport so a car is essential
Any advice on type of rental type of vehicle as winter is coming
Any advice at at all would be appreciated.:confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bugdog said:


> Hi i should becoming over next monthto Edmonton
> I am asking advice on the best deal for car rental
> i am going to need transport so a car is essential
> Any advice on type of rental type of vehicle as winter is coming
> Any advice at at all would be appreciated.:confused2:


Are you talking rental or leasing a vehicle. Renting a car longterm would be very expensive, $20-30 a day. Leasing is another matter altogether. That would entail meting the same requirements as qualifying for a car loan. If you have no Canadian credit record I anticipate you having problems.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


bugdog said:


> Hi i should becoming over next monthto Edmonton
> I am asking advice on the best deal for car rental
> i am going to need transport so a car is essential


1) Temporary rental of a vehicle (up to a month): then your best bet is Canada Car Rental, Low Rates, One Way, Airport, Local - Enterprise Rent-A-Car. Please keep in mind that it is going to be expensive.

2) Lease of a vehicle (short and/or long term): as a newcomer, you might face a mountain of obstacles, but if you have a cosigner you might secure an "in-house-short-term-lease". Meaning, the car dealership will finance this lease for the length of your work permit - should that be the case-. You give a down payment -normally $1,000 + 1st month + a month's deposit- and you are good to go. I just took a lease on my wife's SUV and since my UK credit is worthless here, and my american credit is only good for a mortgage, my employer is acting as a collateral. 



bugdog said:


> Any advice on type of rental type of vehicle as winter is coming
> Any advice at at all would be appreciated.:confused2:


A small SUV/crossover will do it; things like: GMC Terrain, Jeep Liberty, Ford Escape, Kia Sorento, Dodge Journey, etc. Just make sure is All Wheel Drive (AWD).....And if you still manage to get stuck, call me up and I'll get ya out that ditch 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## bugdog (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for your replies
I did not think that there would be a problem with the credit for a lease but good pont Auld Yin 
I will rent short term approx 2 weeks until i have accomodation sorted 
Jrge good advice about the car type.Thanks for the offer to pull me back on the road i like it
I think i will have to buy something long term then
Is there any way at all i could transfer my credit rating from the UK probably not.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

bugdog said:


> Thanks for your replies
> I did not think that there would be a problem with the credit for a lease but good pont Auld Yin
> I will rent short term approx 2 weeks until i have accomodation sorted
> Jrge good advice about the car type.Thanks for the offer to pull me back on the road i like it
> ...


Hi,

Are you coming to Edmonton on a TWP or will be landing as PR? If you are coming on a TWP, have you asked your employer whereabouts you will be working at? That will make a difference in terms of house/apartment hunting, and you might make plans to ride the bus and save yourself some money, that can be use towards buying a vehicle. Check kijiji.ca 

Sadly you can't transfer your UK credit score to Canada. Like I said, only US credit is considered when applying for a mortgage.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

